# Northern lights # 5 x haze need some advice please



## Diamond69 (May 17, 2017)

HI everyone. It's my first time doing these from seed. They are now around 4 inches with 3 sets of real leaves. They are a lovely colour and look nice and healthy. I've put them under light today, I don't want to veg for too long. Was thinking give them a week under the lights on 18/6 then put them into flower 12/12. Was going to start on 1/4 nutrients as from today. Does this sound about right? Has any one else done it differently. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ~MoE~ (May 19, 2017)

Why only a week in veg ? Seems far to short of a time frame, and that is baring in mind that all plants live on a different timeline then us, you mentioned you put them under light today ? Where were they before ? Outdoors ? Its probably going to take longer then a week to adjust to a new environment


----------



## calliandra (May 20, 2017)

Diamond69 said:


> HI everyone. It's my first time doing these from seed. They are now around 4 inches with 3 sets of real leaves. They are a lovely colour and look nice and healthy. I've put them under light today, I don't want to veg for too long. Was thinking give them a week under the lights on 18/6 then put them into flower 12/12. Was going to start on 1/4 nutrients as from today. Does this sound about right? Has any one else done it differently. Thanks in advance.


It depends 
The NL#5 x haze can grow really big in a large pot of good organic soil, for example.
So how big (tall) is the space you're growing in? 
Are you in a rush to get to harvest?
what lights, how strong?
Pot size, growing medium?
And what Moe said lol


----------



## Diamond69 (May 20, 2017)

calliandra said:


> It depends
> The NL#5 x haze can grow really big in a large pot of good organic soil, for example.
> So how big (tall) is the space you're growing in?
> Are you in a rush to get to harvest?
> ...


Hi. Thanks for your response. At the moment they are under 1 600 light in s tent in small pots. They are going into 40litre pots with 6 foot of growing height space. No rush to harvest.


----------



## Diamond69 (May 20, 2017)

~MoE~ said:


> Why only a week in veg ? Seems far to short of a time frame, and that is baring in mind that all plants live on a different timeline then us, you mentioned you put them under light today ? Where were they before ? Outdoors ? Its probably going to take longer then a week to adjust to a new environment


Hi. They have been 3 weeks in a heated propagator. Moved to tent a few days ago.


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (May 20, 2017)

If they are similar to what I got, they can take alot of food, get some ammonium nitrate on had to use as folar if you show an N deficiency. You will likely get not very much stretch in flower. I would get them up to 1 ec by end of second week and 1.3ec by end of third week of veg. If you see any yellowing treat with the AN and bump up the ec a point or 2. Veg till at least 2 feet tall to fill your space, unless it the node spacing started spreading out then you have a different phenotype then me


----------



## Diamond69 (May 20, 2017)

Los Reefersaurus said:


> If they are similar to what I got, they can take alot of food, get some ammonium nitrate on had to use as folar if you show an N deficiency. You will likely get not very much stretch in flower. I would get them up to 1 ec by end of second week and 1.3ec by end of third week of veg. If you see any yellowing treat with the AN and bump up the ec a point or 2. Veg till at least 2 feet tall to fill your space, unless it the node spacing started spreading out then you have a different phenotype then me


----------



## Diamond69 (May 20, 2017)

Thankyou. I was hesitant about putting them into flower so early. Read on a lot of the forums that this strain should be flowered early on. I think I will leave it for a few weeks and get their height up first. Plenty of nutrients at the ready and will up them steadily over the next few weeks.


----------



## calliandra (May 21, 2017)

Diamond69 said:


> Hi. Thanks for your response. At the moment they are under 1 600 light in s tent in small pots. They are going into 40litre pots with 6 foot of growing height space. No rush to harvest.





Diamond69 said:


> Hi. They have been 3 weeks in a heated propagator. Moved to tent a few days ago.


Well 600W (of whatever light? Assuming HIDs, with fullspectrum LED COB you could do 2-3 plants with that) is quite enough to grow a nice big plant, and 40L _can _support it (on water only and a few topdressings, if it's a good living soil, I don't have experience with anything else sorry).
But I just saw you said "they", so if you've got more, you need to factor in how much _area _you have for them too (my bushes were cramped on 50x50cm each). And if it's bound to get tight, then switch to flower earlier, otherwise I'd let them go for another few weeks. Because that time allows the plant to develop a strong basis for lots of flowers, also you can train them to develop their secondary branches more and get a wider canopy, giving you more evenly developed buds all over.

I've grown NL5xhaze twice to now, once scrogged (the hazey and the indica pheno) and once free-standing (hazey pheno), and the hazey phenos DO stretch _significantly _going into flower - which is why this strain can be grown at 12/12 from seed and still make 1m tall bushes, AND why you have all this flexibility to influence their size by switching to flower earlier or later. 
So when you switch to flower is going to depend on all that.
HTH


----------



## Diamond69 (May 21, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Well 600W (of whatever light? Assuming HIDs, with fullspectrum LED COB you could do 2-3 plants with that) is quite enough to grow a nice big plant, and 40L _can _support it (on water only and a few topdressings, if it's a good living soil, I don't have experience with anything else sorry).
> But I just saw you said "they", so if you've got more, you need to factor in how much _area _you have for them too (my bushes were cramped on 50x50cm each). And if it's bound to get tight, then switch to flower earlier, otherwise I'd let them go for another few weeks. Because that time allows the plant to develop a strong basis for lots of flowers, also you can train them to develop their secondary branches more and get a wider canopy, giving you more evenly developed buds all over.
> 
> I've grown NL5xhaze twice to now, once scrogged (the hazey and the indica pheno) and once free-standing (hazey pheno), and the hazey phenos DO stretch _significantly _going into flower - which is why this strain can be grown at 12/12 from seed and still make 1m tall bushes, AND why you have all this flexibility to influence their size by switching to flower earlier or later.
> ...


Thanks. Yes the lights are HIDs. I think I'm going to give them another few weeks before going 12/12. They are in a tent at the moment but in 2 weeks they will be in a grow room with plenty of space so it won't hurt to get that extra stability of veg before flipping. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Diamond69 said:


> Hi. Thanks for your response. At the moment they are under 1 600 light in s tent in small pots. They are going into 40litre pots with 6 foot of growing height space. No rush to harvest.


Be careful, I grew some in 7L pots and also topped them once and they still grew up to 5 feet tall. They also take longer to mature so be patient.


----------

